# A deer hunt turned into  bear hunt!



## Kizzy (Nov 1, 2011)

Just killed my first black bear Saturday morning in the north GA. mountains. I was ready to lay some deer down when this creature of 400+ pounds walked up on me. So, I had to do what was right. Deliver the boom! Now its time for some bear stew.


----------



## DelphicSharpShot (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice bear!!!  My hunt last Friday was just the opposite, looking for a bear but got a buck instead.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=652727


----------



## buckeroo (Nov 1, 2011)

Killer dude. Congrats.


----------



## NorthGaDawg069 (Nov 1, 2011)

Good job! What County were you hunting?


----------



## meatseeker (Nov 2, 2011)

Good one!


----------



## FMBear (Nov 2, 2011)

That's awesome!!  Congrats!


----------



## Kizzy (Nov 2, 2011)

Towns County


----------



## 900 Shooter (Nov 2, 2011)

Congrats! That is one nice bear.


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 2, 2011)

WOW!! Man that ROCKS!  REALLY Good Bear...........I can see you had NO Choice!!

Aint no "Gonna be a goodun next year" for this bear!

Gonna be a good looking Carpet!


----------



## pnome (Nov 3, 2011)

Awesome bear!  Congrats!

He didn't have a wound in his left arm / shoulder area did he? He looks familiar!


----------



## Gumbo1 (Nov 3, 2011)

Outstanding!


----------



## Kizzy (Nov 3, 2011)

Just a note the bear was 6 feet 7 inches tall. Pretty crazy stuff!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 3, 2011)

pnome said:


> Awesome bear!  Congrats!
> 
> He didn't have a wound in his left arm / shoulder area did he? He looks familiar!



I was wondering the same thing Joe...

NICE Bear!

*V*


----------



## ranger374 (Nov 3, 2011)

Marlin_444 said:


> I was wondering the same thing Joe...
> 
> NICE Bear!
> 
> *V*



said he killed it in towns county--were we close to towns????


----------



## pnome (Nov 3, 2011)

ranger374 said:


> said he killed it in towns county--were we close to towns????



Yup.  It's just on the other side of the ridge.


----------



## Kizzy (Nov 3, 2011)

No scar or wound on him. He was very healthy I know that. Exactly where were you guys in towns county? Name a known landmark or place where you thought you saw this bear and I will tell you if I was anywhere close.


----------



## pnome (Nov 4, 2011)

Kizzy said:


> No scar or wound on him. He was very healthy I know that. Exactly where were you guys in towns county? Name a known landmark or place where you thought you saw this bear and I will tell you if I was anywhere close.




It was actually in Union county, close to Brasstown bald.  But if he wasn't wounded then it's not the same one I shot an couldn't recover.


----------



## Kizzy (Nov 4, 2011)

Well I was close to Brasstown. The funny thing is that you are not the first person to ask if he had a wound or bald patch behind his shoulder or arm. A guy asked me the same question while the warden was checking him out. He said he had a trail cam pic of a big bear with bald spot or wound behind its arm or shoulder. This is neat but, kind of weird at the same time. Could that be the bear you shot? Probably not, but its possible.


----------



## pnome (Nov 4, 2011)

Kizzy said:


> Well I was close to Brasstown. The funny thing is that you are not the first person to ask if he had a wound or bald patch behind his shoulder or arm. A guy asked me the same question while the warden was checking him out. He said he had a trail cam pic of a big bear with bald spot or wound behind its arm or shoulder. This is neat but, kind of weird at the same time. Could that be the bear you shot? Probably not, but its possible.



Possible.  I know there are a lot of bears up in those hills, but there can't be too many really big ones.


----------



## ranger374 (Nov 4, 2011)

Kizzy said:


> Well I was close to Brasstown. The funny thing is that you are not the first person to ask if he had a wound or bald patch behind his shoulder or arm. A guy asked me the same question while the warden was checking him out. He said he had a trail cam pic of a big bear with bald spot or wound behind its arm or shoulder. This is neat but, kind of weird at the same time. Could that be the bear you shot? Probably not, but its possible.



Hmmmm.....  was his camera around brasstown that got that pic???  if so,

could be the big bear i shot last year and did not recover....


----------



## ranger374 (Nov 4, 2011)

pnome said:


> Possible.  I know there are a lot of bears up in those hills, but there can't be too many really big ones.



yeah, but it seems that the big ones are gonna be easy to pic out cause they all gonna be limping


----------



## Bucky8824 (Nov 18, 2011)

Man I would love to kill a bear!


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Nov 20, 2011)

great bear congrads.big nogen on him.


----------



## 900 Shooter (Nov 21, 2011)

Congrats on that one!


----------



## River Rambler (Nov 21, 2011)

Kizzy said:


> Well I was close to Brasstown. The funny thing is that you are not the first person to ask if he had a wound or bald patch behind his shoulder or arm. A guy asked me the same question while the warden was checking him out. He said he had a trail cam pic of a big bear with bald spot or wound behind its arm or shoulder. This is neat but, kind of weird at the same time. Could that be the bear you shot? Probably not, but its possible.



Most fall bears have bald spots behind their shoulders. Skin is white and shows through very clearly.
GREAT BEAR! CONGRATS!


----------



## treelounger123 (Nov 27, 2011)

nice bear congrats


----------

